

The PC is dead, and this year’s CES proves it - Impossible
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/01/08/the-pc-is-dead-and-this-years-ces-proves-it/

======
garyfirestorm
Nope! For consumers - may be yeah. But for creators, its simply not dead. The
entire engineering industry works on PC. So calling it dead is a lie. You
can't bend a piece of metal without PC. That hood on your car. Yeah, YOUR car!
The contours, the optimized aerodynamics....etc are all due to PC.

